# Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets | New audio demos!



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 18, 2012)

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/percussion/resonance-emotional-mallets (<b>Resonance: Emotional Mallets</b>) is now available as an instant digital download! 

Check out this 15 minute patch walkthrough video, which also includes footage from our recording sessions.



For over a year now we've been working on what might be our most interesting sample library yet. With the help of master craftsman Jim Doble, we managed to get our hands on a collection of incredible and unique percussive instruments made from glass, wood, metal and stone. We sampled these instruments with intense depth, then created a wide variety of sound design patches to accompany them, inspired by Spectrasonics and their 'psychoacoustic' approach.

The result of our efforts is http://impactsoundworks.com/products/percussion/resonance-emotional-mallets (&quot;Resonance: Emotional Mallets&quot;). We wanted this library to be very inspiring and usable out of the box, and to that end have included a wide variety of both Natural and Designed patches to facilitate compositions in any genre. We recorded *14* unique instruments and ensembles in total, often with multiple mallets (soft vs. hard) and playing techniques (bowing, FX treatment).

*Overview*
* Kontakt 4 format
* 4,000+ samples
* 33 Natural Patches, 49 Designed Patches
* Tonal, atonal, percussive and FX sounds
* Scripted interface
* Close/overhead mics with a touch of room air

*Instruments*
* Aquarion - A marimba-like instrument with glass keys and a wood body.
* Bass Tongue Drum - Untuned, wooden hand percussive instrument with two tongues.
* Boltophone - A series of solid, tuned metal bolts.
* Bowed Metal - Tortured music stand played with a cello bow.
* Gamelan Ensemble - Four chromatic tuned instruments played in unison.
* Glass Gong - 3 ft gong constructed from 100% glass and a wood frame.
* Glass Tongue Drum - Resonating wood drum with glass 'keys'.
* Metal Ensemble - Four metal instruments played percussively in unison.
* Metal Sheet - Miniature thunder sheet with deep rumble and high-velocity 'splash'.
* Pipeharp - Pentatonic, hollow copper tubes with a beautiful tone.
* Pot Lids - Highly sonorous, meditative metal resonators with multiple pitches.
* Stonaphone - Marimba-type instrument with oversized stone keys.
* Whale Drum - Giant metal propane tank with multiple tuned tongues.
* Wrenchophone - Keyboard instrument built from tuned metal wrenches.

All instruments were recorded in depth with multiple velocity layers and round robins; we of course also created an intuitive scripted interface to help sculpt these sounds easily. The sum of these patches are in the "Natural" category, representing sounds that have not been processed and are simply the result of pristine recording and deep multisampling.

We think these Natural patches will be of immense interest to any composer looking for sounds that are both highly usable but also of a unique timbre. In particular, we had composers like Thomas Newman in mind.

As mentioned earlier, we also did extensive sound design patches using an arsenal of tools. These sounds cover the spectrum from evocative pads and ambiances to tone-shifted, playable keys, percussion, leads and more. The focus was definitely on powerful and usable material, split into six categories and 49 patches:

* Impacts & FX
* Keyboards & Mallets
* Leads & Basses
* Percussion
* Textures * Ambience
* Tonal Pads

We will be creating additional Designed patches over time and releasing them for free to our users.

*Pricing/Availability*

Resonance is http://impactsoundworks.com/products/percussion/resonance-emotional-mallets (available now) at our website for $99.

*Audio Demos*

Andrew Aversa - Meditation (Naked)
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_Meditation.mp3[/mp3]

Andrew Aversa - Midnight (Naked)
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_Midnight.mp3[/mp3]

Andrew Aversa - Enchanted Forest
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_Enchanted_Forest.mp3[/mp3]

Dirk Ehlert - Tensionance
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_Tensionance.mp3[/mp3] 

Dirk Ehlert - Tensionance (Naked)
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_Tensionance_Naked.mp3[/mp3]

Simon Russell - Haunting Bells (Naked)
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_Haunting_Bells.mp3[/mp3] (composed by Simon Russell)

Mick Gordon - 4th & Mission
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_4th_and_Mission.mp3[/mp3] (composed by Mick Gordon)

Mick Gordon - 4th & Mission (Naked)
[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/Resonance_-_4th_and_Mission_Naked.mp3[/mp3]

Thanks for reading, watching and listening. We hope you'll enjoy this library; let us know your thoughts!


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks "Resonance: Emotional Mallets" preview*

Lovely sound, good composition, I want to hear/know more 

Price? Availability?


----------



## wst3 (Feb 19, 2012)

HI Andrew - that's an very nice (read effective) teaser! As a very happy Impact Steel user I'm going to be saving my pennies for the next few weeks, as this sounds like a must have for me.

It also sounds like it must have been a very interesting (and mostly enjoyable) project!

Tell us more!!


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks "Resonance: Emotional Mallets" preview*

Hi Andrew,

Congrats, wonderful achievement. 

I really like the sound of this library. It's beautiful, very very useful, and oh 

so refreshing. (didn't see the word "epic" once in your description...thank you)

Michael


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks "Resonance: Emotional Mallets" preview*

Aptly named (emotional) - relative to the brief teaser. Sounds good. Of course, I encourage to follow the lead of most developers to show us a 'walk through' when you are ready for that up close and personal look at the library's usefulness. My initial feel is this will be useful across many different types of projects.


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 19, 2012)

Demo sounds great! These types of sounds are not used every day, but when you do need them, they sure come in handy. If it is priced competitively I will most likely pick it up when it is released.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, all. I do not think you will be disappointed when you see & hear the final product!

Rob: I agree, I think the trend of video walkthroughs is a great idea. We did that recently for Shreddage and I want to do that here in even greater depth (though we can't show literally every sound design patch - there will be a lot of them.) I think we'll be ready to do this within a couple weeks, once we have some skins and UI controls up.

A few pics from the recording sessions:

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253663_202795989763412_161112160598462_517152_6530153_n.jpg (http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 0153_n.jpg)[

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/247184_202796016430076_161112160598462_517154_5208665_n.jpg (http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 8665_n.jpg)

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247132_202796006430077_161112160598462_517153_3342422_n.jpg (http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 2422_n.jpg)


----------



## Freesamples (Feb 19, 2012)

What about release date?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks "Resonance: Emotional Mallets" preview*

Bowed mallets, excellent.

Hope you're bowing that domra too (yes, I remember!).


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 20, 2012)

Freesamples @ Sun Feb 19 said:


> What about release date?



No later than end of March. Could be sooner, but I don't like setting short release dates and missing them!

Our todo list:

* Logo, manual, UI skin
* Scripting
* Continued beta testing/tweaking
* More sound design patches


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 29, 2012)

Happy leap year day! Resonance is now available for just *$79*. 

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/percussion/resonance-emotional-mallets (http://impactsoundworks.com/products/pe ... al-mallets)

Check the original post for more info, audio demos and a video walkthrough. :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets (new demos + walkthrough video)*

Excellent Tech walk through. Perhaps the most thorough I have seen. There will be no surprises when I get the DL. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


There is no doubt we will all hear many of these patches on TV/Cable/film projects over the next while BUT - what I like about this is it will be easy to make it sound 'our own'.

These types of sounds do well to bounce to audio and flip (reverse) the file. I wonder if that would be a good thing to have in your GUI on a future update?


----------



## bsound76 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets (new demos + walkthrough video)*

I think this library sounds great!


A couple Questions, that I'm not seeing answered anywhere, and no manual yet..

-Whats the total data size of the lib?

-Approximately how many velocity layers, and round robins? This probably varies from instrument to instrument- I'm just looking for a rough idea.



Thanks


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets (new demos + walkthrough video)*

Thanks for the kind words! To answer your questions:

1. With NCW compression, the library is about 2.28gb. 
2. RR/velo does indeed vary depending on the instrument, but some examples:

* Aquarion, Boltophone, Pipeharp, Stonaphone: 5x RR, 3x velo
* Whale drum: 5x RR, 5x velo
* Metal ensemble (perc): 5x RR, 11x velo
* Glass tongue drum: 10x RR, 9x velo
* Wrenchophone: 3x RR, 4x velo

We also used some clever filtering/EQ to make velocity transitions even smoother on some sounds. The truth is that for some of the instruments, there was not a big difference in timbre when you struck them softer or harder... in some cases, because we were unable to strike them particularly hard (given the fragile materials!) So, adding a bit of filter/EQ actually adds dynamics that feel even more natural.

(Also, you reminded me.. I forgot to include the manual on our site. Will do that in a bit!)


----------



## bsound76 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets (new demos + walkthrough video)*

Thanks for the info- I will be purchasing it soon.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 1, 2012)

As promised, we've uploaded the product manual here:

http://www.impactsoundworks.com/docs/Resonance-KT.pdf

All of the instruments are detailed and most are pictured, along with a complete Natural patch listing. The Designed patches will only grow in size so we only described their categories, as going in-depth on every one of them (49 currently) would take up a good bit of space.

We've also added a new audio demo, "Tensionance", by Dirk Ehlert of DE-tune, with a full and 'naked' version. Check it out:

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/percussion/resonance-emotional-mallets (http://impactsoundworks.com/products/pe ... al-mallets)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets (new demos + walkthrough video) | Special intro pricing*

OH WOW!

_-) o=? =o /\~O _-) :mrgreen: 


HOME RUN!!!


*BUY IT!!!*

Congratulations on a gorgeous library - so much potential for so little money!! The sound design is TOP notch. Terrific collection of patches.


----------



## KMuzzey (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets (new demos + walkthrough video) | Special intro pricing*

+1 on the home run... really fun library. Tons of stuff to play with in here.

Kerry


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind words and positive response! We're very pleased to have composers like yourselves using this library, and have also received some private emails from some other very well-known folks currently using Resonance.

I'm posting to let everyone know that our $79 intro pricing ends in 24 hours, so if you HAVEN'T picked this library up yet... now is your last chance to get it at an awesome sale price. After that, it's back up to $99 - still pretty darn cheap, but hey, every dollar counts


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm extremely impressed by the sounds here; right up my alley and beautifully captured. Excellent work. Can't wait to try them! 

For what it's worth, I'll be waiting a bit before picking it up, not only because I'd rather not spend the money right now, but also because when I do I would rather spend the full $100 — this product shows me that you guys are going great places and I want my investment to contribute in full to your ongoing work.

Congrats and good luck! I'll post back when I get a chance to grab it and have a play around.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Andrew - I'm not going to make the deadline, but I really love the sounds in the demos, and I'll be adding this to the arsenal as soon as I can!


----------



## SPOTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the bump. I missed the announcement (new to this forum). I checked the demo and I have to agree with all above posts... lovely sounds. And at 79$ it's a no brainer to me. So it's a done deal! Me happy!!


----------



## 667 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets | 24 hours left on intro pricing!*

I grabbed this as well, along with Koto Nation + Sitar Nation bundle. Cheers!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Impact Soundworks Releases Resonance: Emotional Mallets | 24 hours left on intro pricing!*

Could not resist getting this. Sounds gorgeous! Great work.


----------



## bdr (Mar 15, 2012)

Sold!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 23, 2012)

I just want to say again that this is a fantastic library, especially for soundtrack work!


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to buy it!!

Oops... I already did..))


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! I'm using it quite a bit on my wife's next album (I'm producing & co-writing, she's singing) which is Atlantis-themed. 

We'll most likely be doing a free update with additional content + patches by the end of the year, assuming we can find time for it...


----------



## Lukas K (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for this library!

I have to say I don't regret buying it one bit! Tons of useful and well recorded instruments. Watch out Thomas Newman! :D 

Speaking of him, it would be great if you could make some additional ambient patches, that would be inspired by some of his soundtracks. I know it's totally possible to recreate something like that with the natural patches, but it could be a huge time saver, inspiration booster and also, I think it would be very attractive to potential customers.

I'm talking about some more natural (less electronic and "alien") sounding ambiences, which you can find in these tracks for example:

Road To Perdition - Reading Room / Ghosts / Farm / Road To Perdition
American Beauty - Structure & Discipline / Any Other Name
Shawshank Redemption - Compass And Guns / Brooks Was Here / New Fish / An Inch Of His Life

Such ambient patches could be also programmed so when you'll move CC1 up, it would add some occasional "noises" / layered instruments (maybe some bowed tones or whatever that adds interest) and with CC1 down, it would sound more neutral and "calm".

Think about it :wink: 

Lukas


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Lukas, thank you for the kind words! I would love to expand Resonance in 2013. The last 4-5 months have been focused on our upcoming Shreddage II library plus our recent freebie Cinematic Synthetic Drums, as well as a new website, but I am looking forward to returning to this one. Great suggestions.


----------



## Lukas K (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome Andrew!

Thanks and good luck with it :wink:


----------



## Fleer (Mar 28, 2018)

On sale for $19. Got it


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 28, 2018)

Fleer said:


> On sale for $19. Got it



Huh ?? [edit] …. Didn 't get the e-mail until this morning. All cool now.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 28, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Huh ??


https://audioplugin.deals/impact-soundworks-resonance-emotional-mallets-get-74-off/


----------



## Red Room Audio (Mar 29, 2018)

Regardless of my affiliation with ISW this is a steal of a deal for a great library. I dropped $19 on lottery tickets last week and came away empty handed. Don't be like me.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Apr 10, 2018)

Just purchased this, but have trouble downloading. It says network error after 30% downloaded. (same thing happened three times)
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 10, 2018)

No, worked fine here.


----------

